# The bionic man



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I began running track in Jr. High. I was a decent miler in High School, with a 4:35 mile. I ran a lot in the Marine Corps, and jogged 5-6 miles typically 3 days weekly for 20 years after college graduation.

A torn meniscus in 1993 was the beginning of the end, the surgery went badly, and running became impossible. Walking sticks made hiking more fun.

BUT, walking began to go downhill and sleeping became difficult. I moved forward with a knee replacement nearly 7 months ago. Why didn't I do this before?

Saturday I jogged 1.8 miles and Monday 2.1 miles followed by a 2 mile walk. No swelling, no pain!

We have plans for three trips to places with long hiking trails and spectacular scenery. We each have new walking sticks for these adventures and more! I can't wait!

In October, my daughter and I will run a 5K "Pub run" and down a few beers!

Vance


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad things have worked out for you. I'm hoping to avoid any joint work...although there is pain..  Never did any running but lots of walking and the body has 71 years on it. 

Regardless, I'm sure you are happy with the major improvement! Congrats.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Bill! We’re about the same age, I’ll turn 72 in October, about the date of the run. But like you, my most common activity is just walking. Can’t wait for some hikes in the woods and canyon lands of America!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wife has 2 of those bionic knees. One done in 05 and the other in 10. That's what started me in making sticks as she uses one for balance when walking in the woods. The regiment for rehab changed in the 5 years since her first was done. As it is a better joint, at least it seems so. Good luck on the rehab and both of us are looking forward to hear how you fare in the race! Mark


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

That's outstanding! Thanks for your service!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

JRSC said:


> That's outstanding! Thanks for your service!


Thank you, JRSC, it was an honor to support my Korean Marine brothers who, among other allies, fought to stem the communist aggression in Vietnam.
My Runkeeper app has a Marine DI option that is a great motivator, and brings a smile while jogging.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Wife has 2 of those bionic knees. One done in 05 and the other in 10. That's what started me in making sticks as she uses one for balance when walking in the woods. The regiment for rehab changed in the 5 years since her first was done. As it is a better joint, at least it seems so. Good luck on the rehab and both of us are looking forward to hear how you fare in the race! Mark


Thanks Mark! My official rehab lasted only six weeks. I think the most beneficial rehab occurred during the months prior to surgery, when my gym trainer modified my workouts to ensure an easier post-surgery rehab. I'm now better than I've been in two decades. The current knees supposedly have a typical life of 20 years (if you don't run a lot), but odds are that will last longer than me. Weight probably plays into that typical life span as well.

I'm very happy with the new knee.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoy running/jogging when I'm in shape and it doesn't feel like I'm killing myself.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> Why didn't I do this before?


Gald your replacement has gone so well. I said the same thing after my first hip replacement. Why did I wait so long to do it? The pain after surgery was nothing to what it was the day before. I could walk better than I had for years two days after the replacement. As well as sleep though the night. Waiting so long to do it I damage the other hip compensating for the bad one, so it was just a few years before I had to have the other one done. I did not wait. Other than a few limitations I am great.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The knee will be one year old on July 26. It works perfectly. It set off the alarm at airport security! Repeatedly. Finally, the guard asked "have you had a knee replacement?" I had forgotten that the doc told me about that issue.

So, the jogging and walking did prepare me for the trails surrounding Sedona. We walked five miles yesterday, and I slept like a baby, with no discomfort at all! I'll upload some of the Sedona pics that I took with my Canon screwed atop my stick for stability, when I return home and move the photos to the computer.

BTW, best Mexican food we've ever had, here in Sedona.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> The knee will be one year old on July 26. It works perfectly. It set off the alarm at airport security! Repeatedly. Finally, the guard asked "have you had a knee replacement?" I had forgotten that the doc told me about that issue.
> 
> So, the jogging and walking did prepare me for the trails surrounding Sedona. We walked five miles yesterday, and I slept like a baby, with no discomfort at all! I'll upload some of the Sedona pics that I took with my Canon screwed atop my stick for stability, when I return home and move the photos to the computer.
> 
> BTW, best Mexican food we've ever had, here in Sedona.


I understand I have set off an alarm at city hall. I will find out about the airport in a week. Taking my first pain ride sense 1994.

If I had the money I would move to Sedona tomorrow. One of my favored places on the planet. It is beautiful out there.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

[/quote]
I understand I have set off an alarm at city hall. I will find out about the airport in a week. Taking my first pain ride sense 1994.

If I had the money I would move to Sedona tomorrow. One of my favored places on the planet. It is beautiful out there.[/quote]

I agree. It appears that a lot of money has migrated here, as with San Francisco and many beautiful locales. We have "anchor grandchildren" in Tulsa, else we'd find a place just distant enough from uptown Sedona to be out of the high rent district. From here, it's a direct flight to our daughter in Tulsa and to our son in San Francisco. In addition, I worked 43 years as a geologist, and would love to study these rocks, mostly the same as are exposed in the Grand Canyon.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you have not been to Prescott Valley area, about a hour or so west of Sedona, you would like it I think. I spent a lot of time there in my youth; however my memories of those areas are over 40 years old. That was the last time I visited Arizona. No doubt much has chanced,


----------

